

Future of Payments - jareau
http://progressreport.co/post/63653998776/future-of-payments

======
deanly
Interesting perspective. I like the look back to the beginning juxtaposed with
the look to the future.

I think the current state of payments is seeing a "payments 2.0" renaissance,
if you will, akin to the "web 2.0" movement that started in the early 2000's.
Now, obviously the web is going the way of mobile, and it will be interesting
to see where payments goes next. There will only be more volume for more
players to take advantage of, and the only way to "lose" is to fail to grow,
"miss the mark", or lack of innovation because the (online) world is evolving
faster than ever.

